# Weird line in daily security run output



## cconrad (Sep 23, 2015)

I see the following lines in the daily security run output mails:


```
example.com kernel log messages:
+++ /tmp/security.7OBL9ta5      2015-09-23 03:01:18.417287855 +0000

example.com login failures:
```

I cannot find the specified file on the machine, and I am wondering why there aren't displayed any lines from it?


----------



## ljboiler (Sep 23, 2015)

I believe this section is supposed to show any messages logged from the kernel (as opposed to messages logged by other applications), which is done by going through the syslog output and dumping to a temporary file before being added to this security run output (hence the /tmp).

No lines means that the kernel has been happy and hasn't had anything to complain about...


----------



## cconrad (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks ljboiler, that makes sense. I guess I just did not notice the 
	
	



```
+++ /tmp/security.7OBL9ta5 2015-09-23 03:01:18.417287855 +0000
```
 line in previous mails.


----------

